
Improving Compilation Time of C/C++ Projects - tyhoff
https://interrupt.memfault.com/blog/improving-compilation-times-c-cpp-projects
======
Fronzie
And keep waiting/hoping for modules.

Where unity builds and pre-compiled headers cause more declarations to become
visible in a source file, modules allow stronger separation. This should be a
win for the SW architecture, whereas pre-compiled headers tend to muddy up the
includes.

~~~
tyhoff
Completely agree. This is definitely one of the perks of the new Rust
push...they have a package manager from day where as C is still struggling to
have any reasonable solution after 20 years.

Precompiled headers are definitely a hack to a problem that shouldn't be
necessary.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Ada has had this since day one. C++ committee just sat by and ignored the
biggest organizational flaw in C that was glaringly obvious in 1998.

~~~
jokoon
C++ is used my many big actors who are either competitors or have very
different requirements in the field they operate on, why significant
codebases. Those reasons are why C++ committees are painful and long.

C is fast to compile, compared to C++.

